# اعظم ابداعات الهندسه .. اضخم مدينه عائمه فى المياه .....!!!



## Eng-Maher (12 سبتمبر 2007)

سفينه الحريه Freedom Ship​







*******************






******************************






ولمزيد من التفاصيل اليكم عنوان الخاص ب السفينه (الحريه )
http://www.freedomship.com/freedomship/overview/overview.shtml


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الموقع بيه تفاصيل اقوى بكثير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

يا تري ما هو شكل المحرك الي يحرك هذه السفينه العملاقه

شكرا لك استاذي المشرف
الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ريمون منور المواضيع دائما


----------



## X_MIX_X (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اذا ماكنوش 10 محركات
تسلم يا بشمهندس ماهر صراحة مواضيعك كلها روعة
اخوك م/محمد عبدالجواد


----------



## wael_kuk (21 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو الافادة عن نوع التكييف المركزي مشكورا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

يا ترى الحلم ده هيتححقق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (4 أكتوبر 2007)

سؤال محيرني جدا
لماذا لم يستخدموا الوقود النووي في تلك السفينة في حين انه مستخدم في الغواصات وما شابه


----------



## eng.khalid (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شئ رائع 
لكن فعلاً كيف تتحرك؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكر على كل الردود اخى الفاضل


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه سفينة ولا مجرة جديدة


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## النبراس. (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه الاطروحة
بالعلم ترفع الشعوب نفسها والعكس ايضا صحيح


----------



## النبراس. (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه الاطروحة
بالعلم ترفع الشعوب نفسها والعكس ايضا صحيح


----------

